# Lopi stove pricing



## ozarkjeep (Nov 5, 2007)

Freind is now looking at the republic 1750 instead of the republic 1250, IF the cost differential is not too great.

looking at around $900 for the Lopi republic 1250

what does the republic 1750 list for?

and how much is the optional blower for these stoves?

thanks for any and all help!


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey OzarkJeep,

Good to see you here!

I called the local shop here during lunch, 1250 stove is $895, 1750 is $1495, blower is a $225 option.

BIG price jump.


----------



## jqgs214 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ozark,

Stop talking to yourself   (hehe)


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, 

well SOMEONE had to do it.





			
				wxman said:
			
		

> Ozark,
> 
> Stop talking to yourself   (hehe)


----------



## hearthtools (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW that price for the 1250
make sure that price is including a leg kit or pedistal
the list price on the Avalon 1250 is around $1000 with Black steel legs.


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 6, 2007)

I will make sure that he checks into that, we found out the fan was  a$225 option, and I THINK I have him talked into a larger stove.

just need to find one that is closer to $900 than $1500





			
				hearthtools said:
			
		

> WOW that price for the 1250
> make sure that price is including a leg kit or pedistal
> the list price on the Avalon 1250 is around $1000 with Black steel legs.


----------



## hearthtools (Nov 6, 2007)

Not to many Mid size stove worth getting for under $1400
I think the Englander is the only one.
The cheepest stove we have in my store is the Avalon 1250 (same as the Lopi) but that is a small stove
the Avaon 1750 is the Least expensive stove I have that will heat 1800 sq feet. for just under $1500


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 6, 2007)

the lowes, and home depot stoves arent worth having for $800?

I am afraid he will get the small Lopi, and get aggrevated with the small firebox and give up on wood heat completely.
If there were many used ( cheap ) stoves here, it would be an easy choice.




			
				hearthtools said:
			
		

> Not to many Mid size stove worth getting for under $1400
> I think the Englander is the only one.
> The cheepest stove we have in my store is the Avalon 1250 (same as the Lopi) but that is a small stove
> the $1750 is the Least expensive stove I have that will heat 1800 sq feet.


----------



## seaken (Nov 6, 2007)

ozarkjeep said:
			
		

> the lowes, and home depot stoves arent worth having for $800?
> 
> I am afraid he will get the small Lopi, and get aggrevated with the small firebox and give up on wood heat completely.
> If there were many used ( cheap ) stoves here, it would be an easy choice.
> ...



It's a personal choice. As long as your friend is okay with the quality of the stove he sees at Lowes it will be fine. But when he buys from Lowes he needs to do most of the work himself and any problems have to be handled direct with the manufacturer. If your friend is a handy guy this may work out fine.

Most of us dealers do not have many choices for under $1000. And that money will only get you a small stove. I would not recommend buying a stove that is too small if he has a choice to get a bigger stove for the same money. 

We sometimes have a few used stoves that sell for a lot less than new stoves. We often sell used Encores (capable of about 1500-1800 sf) for about $1000. Ask around some of the dealerships about used models. You may be able to find a deal.


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the Advice Seaken,

and I guess, that is the CORE question here, will he be better served with a larger home depot ( englander) stove, or with the smaller more expensive Lopi 1250?

I am leaning towards the Englander myself, I have never once heard anyone say " I wish I had a smaller stove" or " I wish I had paid more for this stove!"





			
				seaken said:
			
		

> ozarkjeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seaken (Nov 6, 2007)

ozarkjeep said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Advice Seaken,
> 
> and I guess, that is the CORE question here, will he be better served with a larger home depot ( englander) stove, or with the smaller more expensive Lopi 1250?
> 
> I am leaning towards the Englander myself, I have never once heard anyone say " I wish I had a smaller stove" or " I wish I had paid more for this stove!"



I'd go for the larger stove if that is the size he needs. Englander will back up the stove. Just make sure he is a good do-it-yourselfer.

BTW, we also have some less expensive models in our Dutchwest line. They are not as polished as the Lopi and Avalon brands. They are similar in price to the Englanders or Century stoves in the box stores. If he needs dealer help the Dutchwest brand may be a good choice, if he has a good VC dealer nearby.


----------



## webbie (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh, lots of people wish they had paid more (and perhaps had something nicer looking or operating) - BUT, Human Nature tells us they are less likely to shout it from the roof tops!
 %-P 

It's one of my major economic life theories - the "$800 turkey" scenario - now inflated to a "$2000 turkey", meaning very few people are going to brag to their friends over a beer that they bought a "turkey" of any sort. That is why "ratings, reviews and suggestions" have to be taken with the proverbial grain of salt........


----------



## yukiginger (Nov 6, 2007)

Ozarkjeep, another option is for your friend to consider buying a quality used stove. (Don't mean to stick it to dealers as they are still there to profit from support of a used stove that should last many years but need a little attention.)  

My local Craigslist often has some good deals, but you do need to know what to look for in a used stove. (you can search this site for a thread about that.)  Another way to go is to contact local chimney sweeps and see if any might help you out, given that your friend might need a chimney cleaning and inspection anyway.  My chimney sweep told me about the crazy deals he gets on some high quality, big name brand stoves that his customers just want to get rid of.  You know - "I bought the house and I don't want to burn wood, or wood is too much work," etc.  He then claims he passes this on to his chimney customers with very little markup, and helps them install the units for a pretty low cost, in my opinion.  You can buy ss liner kits for $350-$500 online and save money there, too.  

Just another option.

MarkG


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 6, 2007)

I have been watching the local papers, for sale sites, and Craigslist for a few months now, Only Smoke dragons so far, no EPA rated stoves yet.
Good advice though, a used stove would not scare me at all, in fact I got mine used last year.


----------



## fayman (Nov 6, 2007)

I found my Avalon Rainier on Craigslist a few weeks ago posted for $85.  I got it for $75.  It hadn't been used a whole lot, and with a coat of paint you'd be hard pressed to tell it wasn't new.   My brother found his Olympic last year for $300, with a brass door, same condition.  I noticed a few nights ago that there is an Olympic on Craigslist here in Rochester for $900, including the entire doublewall liner kit.  You just have to keep your eyes open.


----------



## synthnut (Nov 21, 2007)

I just came from a dealer here in NY that sells Lopi, and I was told that since the Republic 1250, and the 1750 came with either legs or a pedestal that it was a certain price for the stove, and that the door , and the legs and the pedestal were all additional ...So basically the 1250 was $1,000, plus an additional $149 for the door and the legs were $54 for a total of $1203.....I didn't argue, but sure let them know that it made no sense at all to pay extra for legs and a door .....???????
The Republic 1750 was priced very similarly ...The total on that one came to $1516 ......With a price of $2033 for the Leyden, it kinda blew the Republic's out of the water .....  Any comments or advise ? .....Thanks, Jim


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.englanderstoves.com/30-nc.html

comes stock with both leg set and pedistal , customer can choose which setup they want without extra cost. 

stove retails at about a grand, and is an absolute monster as far as heat goes. can be dressed up with gold door and/or gold legs and has also available gold trim kits that can be installed.

my current avatar is this model


----------



## synthnut (Nov 21, 2007)

The Englander looks like a nice alternative to the Lopi Republic, or the Avalon Spokane, but I'm not terribly fond of the gold trim
I'm putting it in a fire place ( I don't want a fireplace insert ) and the fireplace is in a rustic log cabin ....I'm more looking for all black, or all one color without gold trim...I had the gold trim on an insert at my other home , and did not like it ...It tarnished and stained , and was too much upkeep .... Again, just one mans opinion ....Jim


----------



## fayman (Nov 21, 2007)

Both my Lopi and Avalon inserts had brass trim only, which I don't like at all.  Our house is detailed with Nickel and Stainless, so I found some stainless Rustoleum at Home Depot.  Took a chance, and painted the trim on the Avalon with it.  It's been great, hasn't tarnished or bubbled at all yet, and it's the color I wanted.

Other than that, I've seen people just paint trim with the black stove paint to get it all one color. At least that would be heat resistant.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2007)

With the Englanders it is just snap on trim anyway. You just leave it off. According to where you buy the stove it is an extra cost option anyway. I advise against the door trim. Mine won't fit the door.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 21, 2007)

the one i have on my avatar, has the gold door and legs on it , the stock unit doesnt have these. it is essentially a plain unit when bought at the big box stores, most of the trim options are optional, and if standard , can be just slipped off


----------



## synthnut (Nov 21, 2007)

I didn't think that paint would take to something like the trim .....Good to know it works ... Thanks, Jim

Pyro, 
  Do you have a picture of what the stove looks like WITHOUT the trim ....I like that idea even better , especially when you would have to pay for trim that you don't like the color of ....Thanks, Jim


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2007)

synthnut said:
			
		

> I didn't think that paint would take to something like the trim .....Good to know it works ... Thanks, Jim
> 
> Pyro,
> Do you have a picture of what the stove looks like WITHOUT the trim ....I like that idea even better , especially when you would have to pay for trim that you don't like the color of ....Thanks, Jim



Here is Forum member risurfer20's 30-NCL in black without trim:


----------



## seaken (Nov 28, 2007)

synthnut said:
			
		

> I just came from a dealer here in NY that sells Lopi, and I was told that since the Republic 1250, and the 1750 came with either legs or a pedestal that it was a certain price for the stove, and that the door , and the legs and the pedestal were all additional ...So basically the 1250 was $1,000, plus an additional $149 for the door and the legs were $54 for a total of $1203.....I didn't argue, but sure let them know that it made no sense at all to pay extra for legs and a door .....???????
> The Republic 1750 was priced very similarly ...The total on that one came to $1516 ......With a price of $2033 for the Leyden, it kinda blew the Republic's out of the water .....  Any comments or advise ? .....Thanks, Jim



You must have been talking to someone new to the line. Lopi and Avalon have always made stove bodies that are convertible with different legs, pedestals, doors, or panels. All the dealer has to do is look in their price book supplied by the distributor and add their margin. The stoves are already priced out in each variation.

We sell the Republic 1250 for $1192 with regular legs. The door is included in the price (as it should be).
The Republic 1750 sells for $1530. There is no sense in telling someone the price of the "Republic" is $1000 when that is only the box of the small 1250 size, with no door or legs. That's called "bait and switch". Beware. If they are doing things this way you might want to pass on buying anything from them. Too bad. The Lopi is a great stove. But it's more important to get great service from a good dealer.

Now that I've said that, I hope it wasn't my shop. I've caught some of my people saying some pretty stupid things. Maybe this is the case with your dealer and they really aren't trying to scam you. Sometimes our people just don't know what the hell they are talking about.

Sean


----------



## synthnut (Nov 28, 2007)

Sean,
 It wasn 't anybody at your establishment !!...I don't think that this dealer  quoted me to be on the bait and switch thing ....I think that they had a problem figureing the price ...It basically came out to the same price as you are offering your stove for , so they were not far off ....Their prices on other stoves were very competitive ....It really doesn't matter because after seeing the Englander, the price is so much better for the same type of stove that the Avalon is .... I can just about buy 2 Englanders for the price of the Avalon....Jim


----------



## precaud (Nov 28, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Here is Forum member risurfer20's 30-NCL in black without trim:


Such a small fire for such a big stove...


----------

